# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  قانون رقم 12 لسنة 2020 بشأن حق الاطلاع على المعلومات (الكويت)

## د.شيماء عطاالله

قانون 2020/12 بشأن حق الاطلاع على المعلومات

يهدف قانون "رقم 12 لسنة 2020 في شأن حق الاطلاع على المعلومات" إلى تنظيم حرية تداول المعلومات، 

والحق في الاطلاع على المعلومات في شتى المجالات، وإرساء مبدأ الشفافية والنزاهة في المعاملات الإدارية والاقتصادية،

 وتنفيذًا للالتزامات المنبثقة عن الاتفاقيات الدولية حيث يعد هذا القانون أحد المصفوفات الدولية المعنية بمكافحة الفساد.


للاطلاع على القانون ولائحته التنفيذية انظر المرفق

----------

